# Making your pictures look better



## Painfullyslow (Apr 4, 2022)

There seems to be a need for a basic tutorial on how to improve photography of our pens but once the photo is taken, what can be done to improve it?

That is where post-processing work comes in or in laymans terms: using software to improve picture quality.

This is a very basic overview of what I do to make my own pictures look a little bit better using free software that comes with every Windows computer.







This may seem like a lot but once you have done it a few times you can really get this done in under 30 seconds per photo.

Feel free to hit me up with questions


----------



## jeff (Apr 4, 2022)

Very nice tutorial. Thanks for taking the time to make and share it. 

A discussion about pen orientation and staging would be interesting.  My own preference is for cap off, with an aspect ration closer to 1:1.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 4, 2022)

Painfullyslow said:


> There seems to be a need for a basic tutorial on how to improve photography of our pens but once the photo is taken, what can be done to improve it?
> 
> That is where post-processing work comes in or in laymans terms: using software to improve picture quality.
> 
> ...


You should have linked the pen that you posted at the bottom of the tutorial to show the results of your work.

There are many ways to get good photos and the use of programs to enhance them is one. The other is in the camera and light setup in the beginning. Others here have demoed that and there are tutorials on them. I try to use the camera and lighting to get me to a postable photo. Many times I will use a program just to sharpen the details and to size the photo for use. I hate looking at photos that you have to scroll both up and down as well as right and left to see them. So many programs to simply size photos. 

As far as staging goes my input on that is I like to show a couple photos of two part pens. One with cap on and one with cap off. Single barrel pens I like to just rotate 180 degrees both sides of the pen. I vary using props or stands. Just try to keep simple so it does not detract from pen. Backgrounds I use many different colors and at times fabrics to give a more pro look. That becomes a matter of feel at the time and how much time to photo them.


----------



## Painfullyslow (Apr 4, 2022)

jttheclockman said:


> You should have linked the pen that you posted at the bottom of the tutorial to show the results of your work.
> 
> There are many ways to get good photos and the use of programs to enhance them is one. The other is in the camera and light setup in the beginning. Others here have demoed that and there are tutorials on them. I try to use the camera and lighting to get me to a postable photo. Many times I will use a program just to sharpen the details and to size the photo for use. I hate looking at photos that you have to scroll both up and down as well as right and left to see them. So many programs to simply size photos.
> 
> As far as staging goes my input on that is I like to show a couple photos of two part pens. One with cap on and one with cap off. Single barrel pens I like to just rotate 180 degrees both sides of the pen. I vary using props or stands. Just try to keep simple so it does not detract from pen. Backgrounds I use many different colors and at times fabrics to give a more pro look. That becomes a matter of feel at the time and how much time to photo them.



Oh I completely agree that doing work on the front end, before taking the picture produces much better results. This was merely intended on a quick way to improve what is not necessarily a great photo. I did not really want to go into depth of photo composition but I guess we can put that here as well

For me, I generally show 2-3 photos


A side shot on a plain background. This allows viewers to see the profile as well as details without distraction
A 'face on' shot which I usually do in my stand. This provides a second point of view as well as having the visual interest and contrast of a second object. It also gives a sense of scale of the pen.
If the pen has a cap, I will do a 3rd picture with the cap off and/or posted, ideally from the opposite side as pic #1

I have something up and coming which I hope to have done tomorrow which will also become a mainstay in my photos, perhaps replacing #2 or adding to the pile. Unsure at this point until it is finished.


----------



## SabertoothBunny (Apr 4, 2022)

This was a GREAT break down and demonstration of this software most of us didn't know we had. Thank you for making this!


----------



## grebmar (Apr 4, 2022)

For those of you using Macs, the Photos app has a similar set of editing tools for photographs.


----------



## Painfullyslow (Apr 4, 2022)

grebmar said:


> For those of you using Macs, the Photos app has a similar set of editing tools for photographs.



Yes, I should have mentioned that any computer platform will have some form of photo editing software available to it. I simply prefer Windows computers over Mac so this is what I know and use. Even IOS and Android will have a fairly robust photo editor included with them as well.


----------



## Bryguy (Apr 5, 2022)

Nice looking pen too!


----------



## farmer (Apr 15, 2022)

What is RAW in Photography, and why should you shoot in RAW? - Finding the Universe
					

Ever wondered what RAW is in photography? This post will answer that question, as well comparing RAW vs JPEG, advantages and disadvantages of RAW, and more!




					www.findingtheuniverse.com


----------



## KMCloonan (Apr 22, 2022)

Great tutorial. Thanks for taking the time to put it together. Great discussion on this thread as well.


----------

